# Online plans/blueprints for goat house?



## Sundari

I would like to look into constructing my own goat house for the 2 Nigerian Dwarf goats I will (hopefully) be getting soon. It seems that buying a big shed is pretty expensive, so I thought I might try to build something. Are there any web sites with plans for building your own goat house?

Thanks,
Sundari


----------



## StaceyRosado

we just built a barn this past summer/fall. It was more elaborate then you probably want to construct (or I could be wrong). 

I liked the style of the horse barn with an A frame roof so we just modeled it after plans we saw for such a building.

I suggest you get an idea of what you like structure wise and then do a search for barn or shed plans. I'm lucky that my dad can build stuff without blueprints and my mom can do drawings. 

sorry if I wasnt much more help.

Welcome also! :wave:


----------



## BeeLady

I also have 2 NDGs and didn't find much on the web for only two goats. I did like this movable goat shed I found on the Rooster Hil Farm site http://www.roosterhillfarm.com/journal/archives/2005/05/weekend-project-movable-goat-shed.php. If this link doesn't work you can search "movable goat shed" on the site.

We built our shed 6' x 10', 5 feet high at the front, 4 ft at the back and put it on skids. I use a 1/2-ton truck to pull it though our tractor will be better for farther distances. Since my goats were bottle fed and are such pets that they follow me around like puppies, I am just keeping the shed close to the house and let them roam freen when I'm outside or can keep an eye on them. I have a protective dog that keeps coyotes and other predators away while the goats are out. I keep the goats in the shed when I can't keep an eye on them and at night. The shed is predator proof.

There is also a hay manger up off the ground made of cattle panel, a mineral feeder. I only have to move their water when I move the shed. Any hay/bedding that gets left behind I put chicken scratch in and let the chickens distribute it for me (been watching too many Joe Salatin videos.)


----------



## creaturesall

I see you're from Colorado. Your weather parallels mine here in Canada in many ways. 
With that in mind I thought you might like to toss these pix in the mix while you're 
making your goat house plans. This is a converted grain shed that I painted and insulated to house my 3 ladies. 
I left lots of ventilation on the east and west ends as they are the prevailing winds here and it keeps the air inside fresh.
I chose to use wood chips on the floor and, so far, that has worked well.









I built a small annex in order to divert the wind so that they can avoid any nasty drafts. 
I have a small sliding door on the inside that I can close if I choose at night in order to keep warmth in and predators out. 









I left some room on the inside to allow for bale storage as well as a pitchfork, rake and stuff.









I also put a window into the south side to encourage ambient heat during the cold winter months. 
I only use the indoor feeder on the most cold of days, when it is just too bitter for them to venture out. 
So far, there's not been a lick of trouble. Most days I use their outdoor feeder.









Good luck and welcome to TGS. Make sure to post lots o' pictures!


----------



## Sundari

Many thanks to everyone for the info and the welcomes! I'm so excited to get goats, and am *SO* grateful that this resource exists for those of us with a million questions! The pictures were very helpful, and inspiring. I'm still open to hearing additional suggestions from other folks, since I'm trying to learn as much as I can before I start building. Thanks to all.

-Sundari


----------



## ArcticGoats

Hi and Welcome -

We just have 4 goats (but I want MORE!!!!) but we basically built a little barn that is just a large coffee hut - you know, like all the drive thru espresso stands that you see around town. My advice is to:

1) build bigger than you think you'll need cause it will be easier than adding on (yes, we are thinking of adding on and we've only had the goats 6 months! We want to have another room for does and kids.
2) be sure to have storage - we have a small area the goats can't get to for grain and equipment storage as well as hay storage up in the loft
3) plan for electrical needs such as light, heated water, more light etc etc
4) plan for EASY cleaning which includes a way to keep the goats out from where you are working and an easy way to get the muck out

[attachment=0:8mq7fqox]akairlift07082008_04.jpg[/attachment:8mq7fqox]

ps - forgot to say that this site, lsu ag center, has lots of plans: http://www.lsuagcenter.com/en/our_offic ... ing_Plans/


----------



## Iwantgoats

Here are some good plans for various outdoor projects 

http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/Extension/Ext ... List97.htm


----------

